# Hardware Cloth Question



## Csszal (Aug 26, 2012)

I just got three new babies and they are currently staying in the travel cage that I have, which means they are separated from my older female. I have the super pet my first ferret home cage and the bar spacing is an inch. I bought hardware cloth from Lowes, a 3ft x 10ft roll. I didn't notice that on the bottom of the roll it says "WARNING: Proposition 65, This product contains a chemical known to the State of California to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm". This warning made me really nervous to use this on my rat cage. The brand is blue hawk and I found a site saying that this product contains lead! I haven't found anything on the package that says it does, but I'm super concerned. So has anyone else used this brand? Do other brands contain this warning? I can't find the receipt so returning it is going to be hard, but I will if it is actually harmful to my rats or myself. Thank You!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is it PVC?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Csszal (Aug 26, 2012)

It's galvanized steel I believe.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

There are many, many things that are labeled like that as per California law. Most of it is bogus.


----------



## Zepp94 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nanashi, is PVC bad for Ratties? I was thinking of usin it make some sort of jungle gym/tunnel course in my room down the road, but if it's bad for them I'll have to find something else!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Actually, gallvanized is supposed to be bad (guess it absorbs urine and can release a toxin if chewed on), while PVC is the safe stuff. But I also know its one of things (the many many things) that California says will kill you.


----------



## Csszal (Aug 26, 2012)

My local stores didn't carry any pvc coated metal hardware cloth. One of the employees recommended using the garden center pvc hardware cloth, but it doesn't have any metal in it and I don't think she realized that rats are chewers. I want to be able to keep them in the same cage and do it as soon as possible, I'm just really confused now what I should be using to cover the cage with. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The PVC Coated hardware cloth is metal (trust me, It was fricken hard to cut up and it always sliced me). It's outer coating is just a thick plastic-like material, usually in green or black. Go feel it and see, because it may be what you want. I had to get mine from the garden fencing aisle.


----------



## Csszal (Aug 26, 2012)

I did feel it and it was just plastic. The only plastic coated one they had had inch bar spacing, which is my problem. I'm going to check tractor supply company, but I can't make it out there until this weekend. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Take the galvanized steel and scrub it with vinegar water. It'll work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

